# Solved: Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 opening problem



## 321 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey, 
I have problem with opening Adobe Premiere Pro CS6. I have PC and windows 7.










To fix that I've tried to do following things, but they didn't help.









I changed applications Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 and GPUsniffer to high performance.









However when I disabled my AMD Radeon driver and restarted my computer I was able to open Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 and I hoped that if I would enable the AMD Radeon driver again, Adobe Premiere Pro would stay open, but I had to restart my computer, so it didn't stay open. 









Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It looks like you have wasted $1000 buying adobe because it won't work with your AMD graphics chip 
Or is this a trial version of adobe to try it out 

What make & model laptop is this that you are trying to use this expensive software on


----------



## 321 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's trial version and my laptop is Dell N5110.

I found this suggestion that I should change my switchable graphics in bios to fixed, but I don't think I have that in my bios.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

According to everything I can find out, your amd graphics will not run that software and the inbuilt intel graphics will only work at low res on that software 
sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you need a much higher spec laptop or preferably a desktop to run adobe cs6


----------

